# What do you think? Good trail horse or not?



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

She's gorgeous! Nice job getting her in shape! Looks like two different horses. 

I've seen all kinds of weird shaped and pretty horses on the trail. Best thing I like in a trail horse is temperament. Sorry not much help.

Again, nice looking horse!


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Her temperment is perfect for the trail but her back kind of concerned me a little because it looked a little long but I don't know maybe its just me. Oh and Thank you she is pretty!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Needs some muscle.
High in the wither and quite flat-backed. Long as well.
Not a bad shoulder.
Legs dont look too bad either.
I dont see why she couldnt make an awesome trail horse, though.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

She looks like a good using horse & well able to go down the trail. Just condition for what you want to do.


----------



## CarmenL (Apr 20, 2012)

I like the look of this mare. She looks like she has a great attitude and is free going!


----------



## JadenAndGagesMom (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree with previous poster about trail horses more about temperament/personality than standard stuff! I don't see why her long back and such should be a problem? I'm green but that's my opinion  and she really is beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

No she won't make a good trail horse, she will make a terrific tail horse. She is a bit weedy at the hind end and her knees & hocks are a tad high, her neck has muscling on the underside but with proper riding and hitting the trails, she won't look the same. Enjoy her, she is a sweetie pie.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

she looke like either a gaited horse or a standard bred.

her hip is very flat, which makes her look like she might in future become a bit sway backed. that can make for saddle fitting challanges. her hindlegs also kind of hang out behind her body, and the fetlock looks like it nearly touches the ground in back. 
These are things that look "off" to me, but since I am not used to gaited horses, and if she is gaited, they might be more typical of gaited horse.

however, as the others said, her temperament if really important, and she does seem to have good bone and a "go forward" attitde, which is really nice for trial riding.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

i think the long back is a bit of an illusion because of her poor conditioning in most of the photos and her shorter hip in comparison but if you divide her up in thirds properly (some people start at the wrong joints) she's actually fairly balanced. If she really had a long back she would swallow up the saddle and pad, but in the photos the pad is all the way to her hip, no room in between. I think she will be a great trail horse and probably for anything else you wanted to throw at her as well!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I think the previous posters covered it. She's super cute! Looks like a sweet mare! 

I'm wondering what kind of bit you're using... The pictures aren't close enough to tell for sure but it appears like you're using a hanging/baucher snaffle (I added a picture for identification), upside down? 










? 

If so, just so you know, they're supposed to be attached like this:











Just so you know. 

She's super super cute.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

great catch on the bit wallaby! i think that will change her ride alot!!


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm not the one riding her I don't know who that lady is I guess she's some lady from the rescue place the mare is at I guess I just used the pics from the rescues website because I didn't take any pics when I went out there but thats not me and I don't know what bit she's using or anything


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, her back is a bit long, but that will be all the more reason to make sure you teach and ask her to work properly and round up the way she is supposed to. The reason she looks so weak backed in the under saddle pictures is because she's plodding around on her front end and her entire body is really hollow and strung out.

Bring her home, get her working the way she should, build up some muscle on her, and she'll make an amazing little trail horse...especially if she was a ranch horse in her former life.


----------



## tiffrmcoy (Apr 13, 2012)

Don't know if anyone cares to know but I decided to get her and my adoption application got approved and I passed the home check for the adoption process and I get to bring her home Saturday!!!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats fantastic! Make sure to keep us updated, she looks like a total doll.


----------

